# Plumbers keeping secrets...



## gregattack (Jul 11, 2013)

hi,

I have a large house that has multiple units in a large city. Today the bathtubs and other drains began to backup with black water, so naturally I called a plumber. Figuring it may be coming from the main city line, i asked about the city's sewers. He said he wasn't allowed to talk about the city's sewer issue.

Why would he not be able to talk about it? Legal reasons? Could the city have asked plumbers not to talk about it? Could it be something nefarious like wanting to collect money from me and not have to deal with going through the city? I've never heard of a plumber keeping things like this from clients, but this seems sketchy.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a racket..

Call your president.

And by the way...

Just wait for it...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

may I please do the honors!? pretty please??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Somebody needs to!!! 

We all have secrets


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> may I please do the honors!? pretty please??


Once RJ shows up you'll have missed your chance...


----------



## gregattack (Jul 11, 2013)

What, is it professionals only? No normals allowed? Your admins should be better at their programming skills and make it a little bit harder to sign up and post a message then.

I'm asking a simple question, it's cute how you and your little sewing circle come up with your smart ass answers, you guys can laugh all about it when you're meeting up for the monthly circle jerk.

It's sad really, that I can't come on here, ask a simple question, and get a real answer like an adult. It says professional plumbers, but there's nothing professional about the answers here, just a bunch of sad sad people with such low self esteem that they have to make fun of someone else to make them feel better. I know how it is, i used to be like that, but then i realized what a piece of **** i was and how much better it is for the whole world when you just, ya know, help out a bit.

oh well, y'all can go **** yourselves, or kill yourselves, whatever you see fit.

oh yeah, and i'm "waiting for it" whatever that means.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gregattack said:


> What, is it professionals only? No normals allowed? Your admins should be better at their programming skills and make it a little bit harder to sign up and post a message then.
> 
> I'm asking a simple question, it's cute how you and your little sewing circle come up with your smart ass answers, you guys can laugh all about it when you're meeting up for the monthly circle jerk.
> 
> ...


We need to make this guy the token home owner , I like him. He gives it as good as he gets it.:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Once RJ shows up you'll have missed your chance...


Dammmit.... someone else got the first taste...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

gregattack said:


> What, is it professionals only? No normals allowed? Your admins should be better at their programming skills and make it a little bit harder to sign up and post a message then.
> 
> I'm asking a simple question, it's cute how you and your little sewing circle come up with your smart ass answers, you guys can laugh all about it when you're meeting up for the monthly circle jerk.
> 
> ...


Take your "I'm just asking a simple question" and head on to a DIY site...

It doesn't make us feel better, it just gets old dealing with people that refuse to use reading comprehension, and then cry like a baby when they get poked with a stick...

And you're still, "like that". You just didn't realize it....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Guy floats his hot air balloon down over a fisherman in a boat.

He yells down, _"Hey there! I see you have a GPS and I need help because I am lost and running late."_

Boater: _"No problem. You are at Latitude 33.913610 and Longitude -96.599522."_

Ballooner: _"Thanks for nothing smartass. What I needed was directions because I am late for a meeting. Now you are just wasting my time and making me run later. You must be a plumber because you gave me a bunch of technical crap instead of what I really wanted."
_
Boater: _"Well I guess that makes you a general contractor or a DIY Homeowner because 5 minutes ago we had never met and now your screw up is all my fault." _





Let me spell it out for you mr. hiddenGC (General Contractor: _Term derived from Latin meaning "failed tradesman"_) It's not that he won't talk because it is illegal. He won't talk because he doesn't like you.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

gregattack said:


> What, is it professionals only? No normals allowed? Your admins should be better at their programming skills and make it a little bit harder to sign up and post a message then.
> 
> I'm asking a simple question, it's cute how you and your little sewing circle come up with your smart ass answers, you guys can laugh all about it when you're meeting up for the monthly circle jerk.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha

Bet that's why the plumber didnt tell you ****, I bet you suffer from little man syndrome. 

Thanks for the laugh greggy, now go suck on your thumb in the corner.... I've got your blankie right here..


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

